# Costa Tropical - Need Accommodation Help



## EvaMarie (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi

I am reaching out to my Expat friends in Spain who might be able to help. 

My husband and I had a place organised to move to in January but it fell through (rental) and we are desperately looking again.

Ideally we would like a Campo de Casa or Finca around the Costa Tropical, preferably around La Herradura/Almunecar. We would like to have a pool and land and the house needs to be furnished. We would like to pay around €500 euros but we could go a little higher. We are also looking for a 6 month lease if possible.

If someone knows of such a property or perhaps through a friend of a friend, you could write and let me know? 

I am getting a little nervous and the kindness of strangers would be gratefully accepted.

Warm regards and thanks for reading

Eva-Marie


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the problem, and even more sorry I cant help as its out of our area. I'm guessing if all else fails it may be an idea to take a short term rental whilst you look for a more permanent alternative


----------

